# PS3: Component vs HDMI



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

With my PS3 is there a performance degradation by going with component cables instead of HDMI?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Motegi said:


> With my PS3 is there a performance degradation by going with component cables instead of HDMI?


A lot depends on the type of display you have. If it is CRT based then not so much. Other types like LCD, plasma or DLP may be worse with component video versus using a digital HDMI connection.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply!

I have an LCD flat panel and am currently using HDMI on my PS3 but I also have the Sony Component cables as well and just wanted to see what others experience was with them..


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

bobgpsr said:


> A lot depends on the type of display you have. If it is CRT based then not so much. Other types like LCD, plasma or DLP may be worse with component video versus using a digital HDMI connection.


Similar situation...

How about with the front projection LCD (Panny AX-100U) in our HT? My son wants a PS3, but my receiver is out of room for additional HDMI connections. So, I will have to:

(1) Hook up the PS3 via component,
(2) Move my DirecTV HR20-700 HD-DVR from HDMI to component to make room for the PS3's HDMI connection, or
(3) Move my Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD player from HDMI to component to make room for the PS3's HDMI connection.

Thoughts on the best approach based on the sources?

FYI, HT receiver is an Onkyo TX-SR605, and I have both component and HDMI run via 35-ft Monoprice cables...currently nothing is being fed through the component connection to the projector.

Thanks!


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

The best way to determine it is just give it a whirl. Temporarily locate the PS3 closer to the projector so you don't have to get super long cable. Check Monoprice and RiteAV, for $12 you can get a 12' component cable and 10' HDMI cable. That should give you enough room to get the PS3 close enough for a test before getting a cable long enough for normal placement. I wouldn't worry about sound, you just want to test the image quality.

I have a friend that bought a the same Sony SXRD set I have and he was complaining to me that he hated it, saying he PQ was horrible. After talking to him I found out he was using component and I was using HDMI. I haven't talked to him in awhile to see if he tried HDMI out, but my PQ is stunning.

As Bob said, some displays look better with one connection than another. I'd give it a test with both and see, the cables are pretty inexpensive through both of these companies. I ordered through RiteAV and had my cables two days later.


----------

